# Parvo



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking at your thoughts on parvo, safer areas and taking a 8.5 week old pup there for exercise. I do have a backyard, but it's not overly big... probably 25 feet by 40 feet.

He had his first set of shots at 7 weeks, and in order to get him some exercise I've been taking him over to the park across the street. This is not a dog park, but dogs do go there. My main goal is just to get him some exercise so he settles in the house when I'm working at home... he's quite the screamer 

I spoke w/ my vet and was told they've only seen 1 case of parvo in a pup in the last 2 months.

So I know there is a risk, but he won't be going to dog parks, Petsmart, or other places other than this park until he is fully vaccinated.

With out last pup, we were extremely diligent in not taking her anywhere, and she's obviously fine, and I don't want anything to happen to this little guy... but then again I see people taking their puppies everywhere.

In the end, I don't want Mako to be a stat, but I want to fulfil his exercise needs.

Thoughts?


----------



## Devonte' Franklin (Jun 18, 2010)

My dog actually got parvo FROM the shot. I went to get a rabies but the vet pressured me into getting the shot and a week later went back to get fluids for the parvo! He got it at about 6 months but he made it through, it took about a week.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

You have a GSD? Thought I read somewhere that GSD's were more severely effected than Mals.

He's getting the puppy shots and rabies, but more than likely nothing after that.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I have gotten my first set of vax with pups, and then taken them out where it is not so busy, forestry, quiet golf courses, places I think which are not over populated with other dogs. I never experienced any kind of health problems from this.

I did have hepatitis/parvo (?) run through my house one time, I had four dogs at the time, the vet thought they were dying and broached the subject of euthanasia for three of them...they had all been vax'd.

They all recovered within a few weeks, vax for me is somewhat of an illusional insurance policy but I am cynical. I am considering a new pup, I am also considering a vax free experiment personally.

Don't suppose that helps you much, but thought I'd contribute anyway.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

heh no, I guess it doesn't help much...

I've been doing some reading here, and now I wonder whether to get any further shots on my 3 yr old female Mal.

My thoughts are similar to yours, where take them to places where not too many dogs go. Not many people let their dogs run free in the park where I go... it's a school playground that has a couple baseball diamonds, and I stick to the end where there is no kid traffic and what I believe to be minimal dog traffic...

I didn't exercise him yesterday and he cried all afternoon... ran him today, and he's slept like a champ for the last couple hrs... so it's my sanity vs. his safety... obviously the latter is more important, but I just wonder just how much risk there is.

Thats where everybody else comes in.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Ryan Venables said:


> You have a GSD? Thought I read somewhere that GSD's were more severely effected than Mals.
> 
> He's getting the puppy shots and rabies, but more than likely nothing after that.


Ryan I do not know if you are ever planning to take your dog to the United States for trialling or training ,but if you do they often ask for "international travel papers" for your dog and proof of vaccination. I travel to the USA often with my dog and he gets asked 1 out of three times --actually they ask me --lol. Sooo you might want to re-think your vaccination regimen if this is a possibility. The border guards actually ask me once on returning from the USA if my dog was a "Canadian Citizen" I said yes but I guess actually he is a USA "citizen".me bad!


----------



## Devonte' Franklin (Jun 18, 2010)

There are honest vets who say vax's are for the vets profit, and not for the well-being of the animals.

I think Ed used to be a vet.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Devonte' Franklin said:


> My dog actually got parvo FROM the shot. I went to get a rabies but the vet pressured me into getting the shot and a week later went back to get fluids for the parvo! He got it at about 6 months but he made it through, it took about a week.


 
So did you get the PCR test to show that the strain of parvovirus from the vaccine was the same from the virus your dog was exposed to? Cause otherwise it's a guess...


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better I was taking my pup every where including Petsmart when I first got her (no dog parks), and she was getting exposed to all sorts of dogs that I personally know. The only health issue she had as a pup was worms.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan Fielding said:


> Ryan I do not know if you are ever planning to take your dog to the United States for trialling or training ,but if you do they often ask for "international travel papers" for your dog and proof of vaccination. I travel to the USA often with my dog and he gets asked 1 out of three times --actually they ask me --lol. Sooo you might want to re-think your vaccination regimen if this is a possibility. The border guards actually ask me once on returning from the USA if my dog was a "Canadian Citizen" I said yes but I guess actually he is a USA "citizen".me bad!


All you need to cross the boarder is a proof of rabies (and I've never been asked), which you must do by law every 3 years any ways.


----------



## Devonte' Franklin (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes we got it tested from that same vet, but "they" tried to say it didn't come from the shot but from elsewhere when we had just got the shot there maybe a week before. It cost us $400-$500 to treat it.(like 4 shots and some fluids). The thing that saved him was this tea I found online.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Devonte' Franklin said:


> Yes we got it tested from that same vet, but "they" tried to say it didn't come from the shot but from elsewhere when we had just got the shot there maybe a week before. It cost us $400-$500 to treat it.(like 4 shots and some fluids). The thing that saved him was this tea I found online.


Unfortunately, any dog would come up parvo positive on the in house SNAP test within a few days of the vaccine, so a positive test does not mean your dog had parvo. The incubation for the normal virulent wild strain of parvo is 10 days. The vaccine is modified live...meaning it is made to be non-virulent. I suspect your dog may have had a reaction to the vaccines or caught something else and it was just unfortunate timing regarding the vaccine. I won't comment on the tea thing.;-)


----------



## Devonte' Franklin (Jun 18, 2010)

He stopped eating for a couple of days and would just lay around and had bloody diareah!


----------



## Devonte' Franklin (Jun 18, 2010)

He stopped eating for a week and had bloody diareah! A 6 month old puppy wouldn't just stop eating for no reason. He had parvo.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Devonte' Franklin said:


> The thing that saved him was this tea I found online.


Oh My ****ing God....You must give us the name of that tea, will it work as an antidote for a snakebite ?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gerry, I'm strangely reminded of this video again... (Gina, you will probably appreciate this one)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMGIbOGu8q0


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Gerry, I'm strangely reminded of this video again... (Gina, you will probably appreciate this one)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMGIbOGu8q0


Nice....I like the "make it the aquamarine crystal"....lol :-D


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Devonte' Franklin said:


> He stopped eating for a week and had bloody diareah! A 6 month old puppy wouldn't just stop eating for no reason. He had parvo.


There are lots of things that cause innappetance and bloody diarrhea...not just parvo. Anyway...who is to say that your dog was not just exposed to parvo on his own and it was not even the vaccine? You need to have 2 vaccines to provide adequate immunity anyway. If your dog had parvo he was lucky to get it as an older pup....could have been a lot worse...crappy disease...thank God there are good puppy vaccines for the rest of us


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Im was talking to a ver recently Gina. He was of the opnion that one of the worst things to ever happen to dogs was the parvo vaccine. He said if it wasn't for the vaccine, the weak dogs would have died and parvo would have never become the killer it is.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

How old was this vet? Anyone around during the late 70's and early 80's in the cities knows the devastation that this disease caused prior to the onset of the vaccine. Believe me...I am not an over vaccinater...but nothing worse than watching small puppies suffer that way. There are always going to be individuals that have better immune systems, but sorry I have to disagree.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The vet is probably on his 50's. I have had a ton of pups with parvo over the years, lost maybe 5 to 8. Every one of my breedstock has had parvo and never seen a vet. I am sure that has a little to do with it. My pups nurse till 7 to 8 weeks. If I don't give them a shot, some will get it at about 13 weeks. If I give them the first shot when they quit nursing, the most that got it was one. If I give the first shot at the same time and a second 3 weeks later, I have never had one get it. Prior to finding out it was parvo they were getting, they had been getting something every litter for abouit 3 years and never lost a pup. They were always over it in abut a day and a half so I didn't worry about it. When I found out what it was they had, it was by accident. A breeder owed me a pup and brought it to me. I had some about the same age and put it with them. Ten days later that pup was really sick, took it to the vet and he checked it twice. It had parvo. I went home and picked up one of my pups that had the squirts, he had parvo also. He was still eating and playing. The new pup died that evening.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have had a ton of pups with parvo over the years, lost maybe 5 to 8. Every one of my breedstock has had parvo and never seen a vet.


That for sure is something I would never brag about.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I figured your the type that would hide everything just to try and look good Gerry. Luckily your not a breeder or we would still be going backwards.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Took you a long time to come up with that lame response Don.

I had pups with parvo that got over it on their own when I had sleddogs and bred like a bunny like you do now.

They were never the same as the ones that didn't have it, they were comprimised by the disease period. I'm sure you think your dogs are different and speshul but they aint.

Nice plug for your breeding program though.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Strange, I have never seen any difference in them. You sure it wasn't your imagination? Tell you what Gerry, why don't you make up a script for me to quote so you will be happy with the answers. By the way, sounds like your bragging about having pups with parvo. LMAO


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Strange, I have never seen any difference in them.


Perhaps your judgement is clouded.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I doubt it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Stay on track folks!


----------

